# Duckweed!!!



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I have duckweed in my planted, 55 gallon, bnp breeding tank and I want to get rid of it because its blocking out the sun. There are cherry shrimp in the tank that love to go up into it so I cant just scoop it out are there chemicals or something I can use to get rid of it?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a net to scoup it off the surface 

The shrimp are smart and move away.

Flip the duckweed into a see through container you can check for fri or shrimp.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

You can transfer them into my tank


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I like both previous options  but I always try to not use chemicals or additives if I can avoid it. Just net and use a bucket with water to double check the plants.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

ok its just that whenever I use even a small net I catch like 5 shrimp and occasionally one of the 2 guppies or a baby bnp


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a small square of the plastic needlepoint mesh to skim the duckweed off the surface. It may still catch some shrimplets, but fewer than a net will.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Add a koi, it'll eat it all up.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

lol and the fish


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a love/hate relationship with duckweed. It can be a pain to keep in check, but it removes a lot of waste and keeps the water quality good.


----------

